# Part time study/work in Australia - but where?



## anders (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, after spending 5 years in the IT-industry I am considering to take one year of absence, partly just to get away 
but also enchance my Technical degree with a more business-related IT-approach that might improve my chances of getting
a better job once I go back home.

What I had in mind since I am not longer a student is part-time studies combined with a part time job but the very first question to be answered is _where_ in Australia.
I do not expect a top notch course but it would be nice with a postgraduate certificate that is relevant to the IT-business and it should not be too hard to find casual (preferably IT) part-time jobs either.

So far I have considered the following options in Australia:

*Melbourne *- as a matter of fact I did study for three years at the Swinburne university in and the city was very nice and I did enjoy the nature with great ocean road and national parks a lot.
After spending three years it does however feel like I know the city as the back of my hand and it would be nice to explore something different as well.

*Sidney *- I have only been there a few times on vacation but compared to Melbourne it just felt like a general big city without the Australian charm and not too appealing although I might be wrong.

*Canberra* - I learnt that it was a rather "artifical" town for administrative purposes and therefore not a very good place
to live in or am I wrong?

*Brisbane* - I only spent a few days in Brisbane so I did not get much opportunity to form an opinion

*Cairns* - That was a really nice place but I suppose it is mainly a tourist town with little or no postgraduate study options?

*Darwin* - I have never been there but heard it was a really nice town but perhaps there are no decent study options?

*Adelaide* - Somehow the people in Melbourne described it as a very boring town which I did not notice at a 5 day vacation but perhaps this is true?

*Perth* - This is quite a big city and seemed nice when I spent a few days there and I suppose there are plenty of study opportunites?

*Hobart* - The climate in Tasmania is perhaps not what I had in mind but I learnt that the city is very beautiful so perhaps other things compensate?

This is quite a big decision for me with a major impact on my life and I feel a bit puzzled at the moment so all feedback and recommendations (location or even university) would be _highly_ appreciated.

Finally, are there any other forums etc as well where it would be possible to receive additional feedback since the more the better?
Thanks in advance!


----------

